# toldre/tolt



## kotosquito

Me llegit que "tolt" es el participi del passat de "toldre", pero mai no he sentit aquest mot.  Un diccionari diu "llevar, treure".  Es comu aquest verb?  Si no, on s'utilitza?  I com es conjuga?

Mil gracies per quinsevol ajuda.


----------



## ACQM

No l'havia sentit mai. Si no et donen resposta altres companys no t'amoïnis, serà no es una paraula gaire comú enlloc.


----------



## ernest_

No l'he sentit ni llegit mai aquest verb.


----------



## Favara

Pel sud mai no l'he sentit aquest verb (i mira que en diem d'arcaïsmes els valencians, eh!).
Potser la diguen els illencs?


----------



## betulina

Jo estic com la resta, però aquí en tens la conjugació: toldre.

Segons el diccionari català-valencià-balear, DCVB, és arcaic i "actualment a penes conservat a Andorra i a la part septentrional del Pallars, segons les nostres notícies".


----------



## Samaruc

Com a curiositat, potser l'única resta del verb "toldre" en la llengua actual, tot i que una mica amagada, la tenim en la paraula "carnestoltes" que, si no m'equivoque, significa "carns llevades". Però, tot i això, no sé si és un llatinisme més o menys directe o si és una paraula patrimonial que encara conserva "toltes" amb el sentit de "llevades".

Au, salut i bon pont!


----------



## kotosquito

Gracies a tots....val la pena haver demanat per poder aprendre els mots "carnestoltes" y, al investigar aquest, "baliga-balaga".  He viscut a Barna dues vegades, y mai no he vist les feries de carnestoltes--quan es fan?  De l'estiu?  Encara es cremen els carnestoltes depres d'haver-los penjat per els balcons?


----------



## kotosquito

A diferencia de Samaruc...a http://www.bcn.es/biblioteques/guia_lect29.html : 

_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Carnestoltes*_[/FONT] és una paraula que deriva del llatí _carnis cualis_, és a dir, carns privades. Es tracta d’una clara al·lusió a la prohibició de menjar carn durant els quaranta dies de Quaresma.
 
Jo que se?  Que voldria dir "carns llevades".  Llevar es verb catala?
 
Altra coseta: com es fan les marques d'accent a aquest forum?


----------



## Favara

kotosquito said:


> Llevar es verb catala?


 Sí. A unes zones vol dir alçar (com quan t'alces o et lleves del sofà) i a altres vol dir retirar una cosa de la seua possició (com a "llevar la clau del pany").
En anglès trobe que són _to get up from_ i _to take off_ respectivament.


----------



## ACQM

Carnestoltes es una festivitat que es fa abans de la quaresma. Per tant, la data exacta canvia d'any a any, però solen ser pel febrer, comencen un dijous (Dijous Gras) i acaben Dimarts de Carnestoltes (l'equivalent al Mardi Gras de New Orleans


----------



## Lexinauta

Kotosquito, esto te puede ayudar con la etimología.
Del DRAE (español ):
*carnestolendas.*
(Del  lat. _caro, carnis_, carne, y  _tollendus_, de  _tollĕre_, quitar, retirar).
*1.* f. pl. carnaval.

'Llevar', del lat. _levāre_, levantar.


----------



## Tin

_E el dit rei havia posat nom e títol a tota la terra que ens havia *tolta*, així en regne d'Aragó com en regne de València, Castella la Nova, mas per la gràcia de nostre senyor Déus, lo dit títol durà poc, per tal com ab títol injust posseïa tot ço que ens havia *tolt*._

http://www.iec.cat/gc/digitalAssets/18159_PresentacioGeneralitat.pdf


----------

